# Walther Talon Magnum? yes? no?



## bassman94

i was looking to buy a new air rifle, and i was looking at most of them, and i narrowed it down to the gamo cfx, or the walther talon magnum. which one of these would be better for hunting doves, squirrels, and rabbits, at an average distance of 35- 45 yards. and should i get it in .22 or .177 because i here that the .22 has more stopping power, and itll put the animal down in its tracks, no matter where you hit it, but with the .177 u got hit em right in the sweet spot, i would appreciate some help


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Here is the good Jim Chapman's review of the rifle.

http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/waltherfalcon.html

Gamo CFX is the most accurate Gamo rifle. Both are about the same in quality which is mediocre at best.

If hunting is your main application, get it in .22

What is your budget anyway?

AH


----------



## bassman94

so my budget is in the 200 range, like 200-270 or sumthing like that, so which gun do you reccommend me to get for small game hunting like that. ?


----------



## spentwings

bassman94 said:


> should i get it in .22 or .177 because i here that the .22 has more stopping power, and itll put the animal down in its tracks, no matter where you hit it, but with the .177 u got hit em right in the sweet spot, i would appreciate some help


A .22 isn't necessary for the animals you're going to use it for and since .177 pellets tend to be considerably cheaper that might be a consideration.
More importantly, you should always strive to put a pellet in the kill zone.
A .22 might be a tad more effective on a marginal shot...but gut shoot a squirrel with either caliber and it's probably going to get away to die a lingering death.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

If it was me, I'd get neither. Sorry but I am just being honest. If my budget was around $250, I'd buy an RWS34 and still enough money left for a good drooper mount...

AH


----------



## bassman94

is this the one? http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

or are u talking about the 34 panther?


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Yes, 34 with wood and panther is the same gun. Only stock is different. Note: don't buy combos. Get a scope separately, I'd go with Hawke, Bushnell, Swift, or Leapers. There are some inexpensive models among these that are also tough...


----------



## bassman94

what about BSA? and also what drooper mount would you reccommend, a link from pyramid air would be nice, and im still trying to stay in a budget, so not the most expensive one.


----------



## spentwings

The scope that comes with the 34 combo at Pyramydair is a Leapers 4X...it's probably an inexpensive model...but like it. 
http://www.pyramydair.com/p/RWS-34-Brea ... ombo.shtml you'll also get free shipping...and a tin of Crosman Premiers.


----------



## bassman94

how about this scope, and what about a drooper mount, which one do you reccomend?

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/BSA_3_12x ... _Scope/959


----------



## Ambush Hunter

BSA scopes are pure junk.

This is the mount you'll need:

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/a/UTG_Scope ... Shift/2298

As far as scopes, take a look here...I'd put a Hawke 2-7x32 or 3-9x40 AirMax.

http://www.straightshooters.com/navagat ... tions.html


----------



## old cold sniper

I have to tell you, I wouldn't worry about hunting any samll game with the .177. With my gun using crossman wadcutters I have had nothing but problems just finding a back stop that will do the job. I have a metal trap in wich I used to use with my old Crossman .22. With this gun they zipped right through it. I have had to go with an archery target that is 18 inches thick plus a 8 inch wide box fiiled with high density foam just to stop the pellets. I cannot imagine any small animal surviving this kind of force. This gun should be in the same critera as center fire rifles. I have many of those and I also can tell you that this rifle kicks like a mule. I have .308 center fires that do not have this much kick. I wouldn't say that it kicks as bad as my 300 Winchester Magnum, but it still has a wallup. It would not surprise me that with this rifle at a distance of 15 yars or so might even be able to knock down a large dog. The onlly thing the 177 does not have going for it is mass, or weight. I have come across 177 ammo that has a small steel bb in the nose. Anyway, if your looking for a gun to hunt with, the Walther has the power. The only thing that is bothersome is the heavy trigger pull. I have not found a way yet to reduce this and you must be in a very stable position in order to get off an accurate shot. If not, the heavy trigger pull will take you off target. Hope this helps.


----------



## blowgunner62

Which gun DO you have, old cold sniper? Twenty-six inches of backstop is quite a lot for a .177. Mine only needs a four-inch-thick box filled with old magazines or a one-by piece of pine!


----------



## spentwings

Thinking of the .308 recoil vs. the springer.....maybe it's just a little tongue in cheek hyperbole blowgunner. :lol:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

I too wonder what kind of a .177 that is to kick like .308  :eyeroll: Well, unless it's a 20 mm air cannon:






Or, how about this big bore centerfire? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlFlXMHa ... BB&index=4


----------

